# Pikes Peak skiing question



## killtunes (Jun 4, 2004)

Contact at [email protected]

Vince knows every skiable line on Pikes. He will only show you if you ski with him. He's got a line planned for this upcoming weekend if you are available.


----------



## mountainstuss (May 16, 2006)

Wow, you were right. Vince is the man. He knew just where to go. Thanks Vince!


----------



## killtunes (Jun 4, 2004)

Good to hear you got in touch. Happy skiing.


----------

